# Fat Loss Challenge



## mcfit (Jun 2, 2003)

I am going away at the end of August and need to lose some fat still. My stats are: female, 5'7" 138 and 17% bf. My goal is to get down to 12% so I probably have 8-10 lbs to lose.


If anyone is up for a challenge let's do this!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2003)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## mcfit (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi Jody and thanks for the warm welcome.

Katie, I got your PM. PM me anytime, I love getting mail


----------



## mcfit (Jun 3, 2003)

6/2/03

First day back at it so of course I was motivated and accomplished what I set out to do.
Did I mention I was bored with my routine? I wanted to try something my body wasn't used to so I can start seeing results again. I was doing a 4 day a week program: Back/Bic; Chest/Tri; Legs/Calves and Shoulders/abs. 5 exercises per workout with 5 sets per exercise. Reps 6-12. It was an okay plan but I just got bored with it and stopped seeing results. My diet was inconsistent too which I am sure contributed to my not seeing results. Here's the new plan:

Workout:
Total Body 3xweek
1-2 sets per exercise
8-12 reps
Emphasis on Compound exercises

Cardio: 
20 Min after training
non training days I plan to get in some cardio too

Diet:
This is the hardest part for me so I don't want to be too rigid about my meals as I have in the past. Basically I want to eat clean and be consistent. I will make modifications as needed.

Meals for yesterday:
M1: 2 scoops protein
M2: ezekiel tortilla, 4.5 oz turkey
M3: 2 scoops protein
M4: 5.5 oz ground turkey, 1 cup broccoli, 1 tsp flax
M5: 2 scoops protein, 2 tsp flax oil

1395
c:56
p:165.5
f:55.5

Workout:
Squats 12/bar  12/55
Wide Chins 12/17  12/16 ...easy
Wide Dips 12/14  12/13....easy
Leg Press 12/100  x 2
Iso Hammer Sh Press 12/10's  12/15's
Iso Hammer Incline BP 8/55  10/50
Upright Row 12/40 x2
Cybex row/rear delt 12/60 x 2
close grip chins 12/13 
Tri Bench Dips: 12
Crunches: 20 x 2

Cardio: 20 min elliptical + 5 min cooldown


----------



## Jenny (Jun 3, 2003)

Welcome to IM! 

Good luck on your goals!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi!


----------



## mcfit (Jun 4, 2003)

Hello Jenny & Julie  
Thanks for checking in. 

Are either of you cutting now? I guess I will have to check your journals and see  

Yesterday's meals (6/3):

M1 - 3/4 cup oats, 1 sc protein, 1 carton eggwhites
M2 - ezekiel tortilla, 4.5 oz turkey, 1 sv carrots
M3 2 scoops protein
M4 2 ff breaded chicken br., veggies (peas, broccoli, peppers) 1 oz turkey
snack - 2.5 oz turkey, 1 sl ff cheese
M6 3 scoops protein

total:
1750
c: 129.5
p:202.9
f: 36.4

1 hour cardio (elliptical machine)


----------



## mcfit (Jun 4, 2003)

I am so bored here at work today, nothing to do but write in my journal. If anyone has a chance can someone please try to answer my question in the nutrition section? I will post it here too just incase: My dilemma is that I have to go to a Mexican Restaurant -La Paloma and I don't know what to order. Seems like there are no good choices! Can someone pls check out the menu here: www.lapalomarestaurant.com Shoot, I don't know how to activate the link. But if anyone has been here or can check out their menu and recommend something for me I would really appreciate it.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

Santa Fe Salad hold the Sour Cream and Cheese
or as Leslie said Fajitas


----------



## mcfit (Jun 4, 2003)

Oh nevermind, I guess it becomes a link when I hit reply. DUH!


----------



## mcfit (Jun 5, 2003)

June 4th:

meals:
M1 - 3/4 oats, 1 sc protein, 1/2 eggwhites
M2 - 1/2 ezekiel tortilla/2 sl ff cheese
M3 - 1 ez. tortilla, 4 oz turkey, 2 sl ff cheese
M4 - 1/2 ezkl tortilla/2 sl ff cheese
M5 - 2 scoops protein
M6 - 1 cup broc/ 1 cup peas/ 1 cup lf cottage cheese
M7 - 3 scoops protein

1920
c: 149.5
p: 237.2
f: 38.7

workout:

5 min warmup on bike

Incline Hammer Chest Press 12/50, 10/50
Wide Chins 12/15  12/14
Wide Dips 12/12, 12/11
Cybex OH Press - Wide Grip 12/30,10/35
Squat 12/20, 7/60 + 4/40 (pathetic I know)
Leg Press 12/110 x 2
Cybex Row/Rear Delt 10/65 x 2
Upright row 7/65 x 2
Close Grip chins 12/12
Tri VBar Pressdowns (Downstairs) 12/20, 12/30
Crunches 30 x 2
Reverse Crunches 10

20 min elliptical + 5 min cooldown


----------



## mcfit (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks everyone with the Mexican food help! I ended up ordering the Taco Chicken salad - no sour cream. Although it did come with mozzerella and I had some but tried to just eat the chicken, salsa, and veggies. Then they brought out a cake to celebrate my coworkers last day. Of course I passed but got some comments. Geez I feel like we have to celebrate with cake every other week at this place but by now everyone is used to me not having any. After 2.5 years they should know better!

On a side note, I ordered Jay Robb's Fat Burning Diet Book, Cookbook and his "Successful Bodybuilding without Steroids" (or something like that!). Has anyone read any of these?

Meals
M1 - *starved* 1 cup oats, 1 scoop protein, 1/2 cup eggwhite
M2 - Chicken Taco Salad
M3 - 4 oz turkey

I am not going to have totals today because I ate out at lunch but I will probably just have low carbs the rest of the day.

Cardio tonight 45-60 min...we'll see depending on the time~

gotta go


----------



## mcfit (Jun 6, 2003)

well yesterday didn't turn out as planned. I ended up skipping cardio. I was thrown off because I had a doctor appointment and when I got home I was so hungry and well...poor excuse I know. I had a carb fest.

Calories probably 3000...definitely a high carb day. I gotta stop doing this!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2003)

Do you use any EFA's?


----------



## mcfit (Jun 6, 2003)

*New Day*

Although yesterday did not go as planned today is a new day and another chance to redeem myself. I swear I can stay away from junk foods like cake, pizza, chinese and all fast food but my big downfall is carbs. Especially bagels/bread/bland cereal...ha ha ha. But if I can kick that habit I surely can get to 12%. I just need to get disciplined about it. Jodi you are amazing at sticking to your diet. And Julie you have been doing a great job as well. I hope your discipline rubs off on me!

Anyways TGIF! 
Today I am going low on carbs and doing weights/cardio tonight at the gym. I am looking forward to getting my cardio in this weekend. It has rained every weekend for the past 2 months and I have just about had it. Tomorrow should be nice though. Hopefully nice enough for some jogging/sprinting down the beach!

Meals:
M1 - 2 scoops protein, 2/3 cup eggwhites
M2 - 5 oz turkey, orange pepper, 1 TBL flax (just for Jodi )
M3 - 2 scoops protein
M4 - 2 scoops protein, 1/3 cup eggwhites
M5 - 2 scoops protein, 1 egg

1455
c: 49
p: 192
f: 52.5

I know, too much protein powder. I have to go food shopping tomorrow.

Workout:

Warmup - 5 minutes bike

Squats 12/bar, 12/25, 12/40
Leg Press 115: 12,12
Wide Chins 12/13, 10/12
Wide Dips  12/10, 12/9
Cybex Row/Rear Delt 65: 10,10 (*form)
Isol Hammer Incline BP 50: 12,10
Upright Row: 40: 10,10
Crunches: 30,30
Cybex OH Press: 35: 12,12 (excrutiating )
Close Grip Chins: 12/11
Tricep Pressdown: 12/30, 5/35 + 7/25

20 min treadmill @ 5.3 MPH + 5 min CD

Running kicked my ass! My legs were fried for 2 days after. I am not a runner so this was a shock to my system. The sweat was pouring off me - it felt good


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: New Day*



> _*Originally posted by mcfit *_
> And Julie you have been doing a great job as well. I hope your discipline rubs off on me!



I made a boo-boo yesterday though.  I think its more obsession than discipline.  and a really heavy conscience.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mcfit *_
> well yesterday didn't turn out as planned. I ended up skipping cardio. I was thrown off because I had a doctor appointment and when I got home I was so hungry and well...poor excuse I know. I had a carb fest.
> 
> Calories probably 3000...definitely a high carb day. I gotta stop doing this!



as long as you don't have too many days like yesterday, you'll be ok.


----------



## mcfit (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks naturaltan 

You are right I am just trying to make those days less and less so I don't stall my progress. Now that summer is almost here and my trip is coming up as well as 2 possible fall competitions, I want to get in the habit of journaling so I can improve my eating habits in the upcoming months.


----------



## mcfit (Jun 6, 2003)

> I made a boo-boo yesterday though. I think its more obsession than discipline.  and a really heavy conscience.



Just get right back on track the next day. Sometimes we need to give in once in a while but like naturaltan said if you don't do it too often you'll still be ahead of the game.


----------



## mcfit (Jun 6, 2003)

> Do you use any EFA's?



Sorry Jodi, I didn't see this before.

To answer your question: yes, but not consistently.

My goal is to use at least 1 TBL of flax oil a day because it helps with depression (and is good for you!)

BTW, Did you ask because you think my fat intake was too low? Just curious.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2003)

Yes I do think your fat intake is too low.  You should try and get approx. 12G - 15G of fat per meal and make sure you include the fat in your proteins as well.  That meal you added the Tablspoon of Flax, could have done 2 tsp. instead because there is fat in your turkey as well.


----------



## mcfit (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks Jodi, I will keep that in mind


----------



## mcfit (Jun 7, 2003)

*June 7*

I am helping my friend out with a yard sale today so I will have to pack something healthy to take with me for later.

M1 - 1 cup oats, 1 sc protein, 1/2 eggwhites
M2 - 2 scoops protein
M3 - 2 chicken breast patties, 1 cup peas
M4 - 2 ezekiel tortillas, 2 sl ff cheese
M5 - 2 ezekiel tortillas, 2 sl ff cheese
M6 - 2 scoops protein
M7 - 2 scoops protein
M8 - 1 ezekiel tortilla

2310
c: 258
p: 207
f: 53.5


----------



## mcfit (Jun 8, 2003)

June 8

Meals:
M1 - 2 scoops protein, 1/2 cup eggwhites
M2 - 3 oz turkey

Workout:


I will edit this later


----------



## mcfit (Jun 8, 2003)

June 8, 2003

Stats:
Weight: 134
Waist: 29 
WSI: 28.5
NW: 28
Hips: 37.75
Bodyfat: 17%
LBM: 111.22
BF:   22.78

Goal:
126 @ 12%
LBM: 111
BF:   15

8 lbs to go!


----------



## mcfit (Jun 8, 2003)

Okay I went food shopping this morning and later on I am going to cook up some ground turkey and maybe some chicken for the week. I really have to work on planning ahead so my diet is more balanced.

Here is what I bought today:

Proteins:
Eggwhites
Ground Turkey
Turkey
Tuna

Fresh Fruit:
Strawberries
Nectarines
Red Delicious Apples
Blueberries
Kiwis

Veggies:
Bag of Salad
Green Peppers
Zucchini
Frozen Broccoli
Frozen Peas
Frozen Corn/Carrots/Peas Mix

Spices/Marinades:
Mrs Dash Table Blend
SF Thai Lime Ginger Marinade
Montreal Steak Seasonings

EFAs:
Newman's Oil & Vinegar Dressing
Ken's Italian Dressing (it's sugar free )

At home I already have:
Oatmeal
Potatoes
Ezekiel Bread
FF Cheese
Crystal Light
Water
Diet Soda
Eggs
Chicken
Steaks/Extra Lean Ground Beef
protein powder 
flax oil

Looks like I am good to go


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2003)

mcfit

Just curious, but where did you get your meal plan from?


----------



## P-funk (Jun 8, 2003)

mcfit, just looking at your stats, if you are at 17% bf why do you want to go that much lower, down to 12%.  17% is a pretty healthy bf percentage for women and 12% is getting pretty low for a women.  I don't know how healthy that can be or how long you can actually maintain that low of a bf level.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 8, 2003)

Fat loss challenge??? Oh no not me!!! I did this a long time ago when most of us were ar MM.com. I won but it was hell!!  I also did it in 32 days. Went from 187lbs @ 16% to 174 @ 11%.  In such a short time it killed me!!!!

You have plenty of time though. Just watch the diet, don't be afraid of little extra carbs every once in a while to get that energy back. Keeps the fats, good fats high. Use Flax seed oil!!!  And keep the cardio hard.  

Or better yet follow J'bo's routine and diet!!!!

Good luck.


----------



## mcfit (Jun 8, 2003)

*Plans for upcoming week:* 

I've been doing alot to change up my workouts to shock my body and of course to keep it interesting. My split changed from working each bodypart once a week to three times a week. 

My new routine includes (almost exclusively) mass building/compound exercises on Mon, Wed, Fri. About 2 sets, 8-12 reps per set. 

My old routine was higher volume 4-5 sets, 3-4 exercises per BP, reps 6-10, sometimes 12:

Old Routine:
Chest/Tri's
Back/ Bi's
Off
Legs/Calves
Shoulders/Abs
Off
Off

The reason I switched was because I was not making any progress working each bp only once a week. 
( I did all kinds of splits too prior to the one listed above. I know in the BB community it is almost taboo to go against the "work each bp once per week" rule but there are differing opinions on this matter and unless I go against the grain and try it myself I will not know if it will work for my individual needs. Years ago when I first started getting into weight training I was introuduced to training on Nautilus machines. We trained using a full body routine 3 x week, 8-12 reps, once you get to 12 you add weight, plain and simple. Yes it worked but after training for a while on just machines I started reading about bodybuilding and got into free weight training. Today I use machines and free weights, not one or the other exclusively.

I am getting off the subject now...sorry 

My point is that I know that working each bp once every 7 days was not enough for me. And working a bp too infrequently will not yield results much the same way working a bp too frequently would not yield results (overtraining). To achieve the most hypertrophy (growth) you have to let your muscles repair/recover from your last workout but as soon as they are repaired you need to work them out again. I will let everyone know how this type of training goes for me. So far I do feel that my body has been sufficiently "shocked" and I feel good about the change so far!

I may change my weight days to T/T/Sat so I can take the hip hop class on Wed nights. Most people do weights MWF so I might be better off.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 8, 2003)

> Or better yet follow J'bo's routine and diet!!!!



PB darling, everyone is different and they can't follow someone elses plan.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> PB darling, everyone is different and they can't follow someone elses plan.



Hmm that makes sense. I tried J'bo's routine and diet and I swear every 28 days or so I got to be really moody... weird.


----------



## mcfit (Jun 9, 2003)

> Just curious, but where did you get your meal plan from?



Meal plan, what meal plan? I have a meal plan? 

Actually I have read SO MANY meal plans but the truth is I am such a poor planner that I find it hard to eat the same meals everyday and be so structured. I've tried to in the past but I have issues with binge eating/depression so I have that to deal with as well. As you can see sometimes my meals are quite unbalanced. I try to eat 6 or more meals per day. Carbs tend to keep me full longer but I suppose I should include more flax in my diet and cut the carbs some. The last 8 or so lbs to lose suck! I don't want to make excuses for myself though. I keep a hardcopy journal too with all my foods and more macro detail (the C/P/F of each meal) and workouts and try to see what works and what doesn't.


----------



## mcfit (Jun 9, 2003)

> mcfit, just looking at your stats, if you are at 17% bf why do you want to go



You are right 17% is cool but I want to have more definition which is the result of having less bodyfat. Some definition in my abs, arms, legs..would be nice.

Also I am competing in 2 Figure shows in the Fall.

The actual number, % is not important to me at all, I just want to look a certain way and I think everyone here wants to achieve their personal best.


----------

